
Ask HN: This app, that app, which app, what app? - ivineet
[just a thought] This app, that app, which app, what app? the internet is flooded with apps and stories related to them. Why everyone is going frenzy over them, why are they getting so much funding? Why aren&#x27;t we solving real world problems, there are still people around the world who are suffering from issues, whether it be related to health, food, education etc. There are still people in the the world who don&#x27;t have access to a smartphone. I know these apps or rather technology helps fixing an issue to an extent, but this appcraze is going too far and might blow up the whole technical ecosystem. I might be wrong, I might be right, what do you think ?
======
sharemywin
People work on what is accessible to them. Apps are very easy to get into.
I'll be happy to work on nuclear power reactors, got one to spare? ;)

